# BUD - Buddy Technologies



## System (24 November 2011)

Potash Minerals Limited (POK) was formerly known as Transit Holdings Limited (TRH).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the TRH thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7570

http://www.transitholdings.com.au


----------



## cassawary2 (1 December 2011)

*Re: POK - Potash Minerals*

What has happened to POK today? Company announcement does not indicate to this amateur that sort of drop (21.4 %)


----------



## Drewby (7 December 2011)

*Re: POK - Potash Minerals*

Anyone know what's going on and why POK would have dropped so significantly and not yet recovered any ground?  Were the results not up to expectations or is there something else going on?


----------



## System (30 December 2015)

On December 29th, 2015, Potash Minerals Limited (POK) changed its name and ASX code to Buddy Platform Limited (BUD).


----------



## pixel (30 December 2015)

System said:


> On December 29th, 2015, Potash Minerals Limited (POK) changed its name and ASX code to Buddy Platform Limited (BUD).



BUD is selling apps that connect "the Internet of Things", e.g. lets people use their mobile phone to turn on the reticulation from afar. 
In order to buy "Buddy", POK has been re-capitalised at 10cps.
Not surprising then, scalpers moved in immediately in large numbers. Within the first few minutes, the sp was pushed high, then the real scalping began.





At 2pm, vwap is 17.2c; at this level, I take the chance and accumulate a small holding.


----------



## pixel (20 April 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01732666
Looks like they're gaining some traction. I'm buying again.




Support at 13c must hold. Let's see it break out of current D-box, and I'll add some more.


----------



## pixel (2 June 2017)

It took a while longer to regain traction 
I stopped out and only now risked a re-entry. However, the breakout appears confirmed now, and the resistance at 7.0/7.1 should soon be overcome as well.





I also like the fundamentals. Watch


----------



## pixel (7 June 2017)

another breakout attempt. The recent volume underpinning rising prices suggests to me double digits aren't far. I bought more before the breakout and am now waiting for the next pullback to provide a handle on potential targets. Immediate resistance likely at 8.0 and 8.8c.


----------



## Country Lad (24 July 2017)

Thought I would pop in to see if anybody else was on this one..

Coincidentally pixel, I also saw my triggers about this time (CBL, Darvas, P&F, SIROC/OBV) and first bought in about same time.

I think this is a bit more than just a worthwhile spekkie, having proven new technology product, initial backing from the likes of Microsoft Ventures, the right mix of directors and a reasonable 360 mil shares on issue.


----------



## Country Lad (31 July 2017)

Happy Pixel?  I bought some more last week assuming the webinar would create more interest so now a bit overweight.  Up 30% odd so far today is nice.


----------



## pixel (31 July 2017)

Country Lad said:


> Happy Pixel?  I bought some more last week assuming the webinar would create more interest so now a bit overweight.  Up 30% odd so far today is nice.



well done, mate.
I left a profit stop when I had to go to hospital in June. ... and didn't buy back in


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2017)

pixel said:


> well done, mate.
> I left a profit stop when I had to go to hospital in June. ... and didn't buy back in




Had it since 13c
Clearly not enough of them!


----------



## pixel (13 November 2017)

One gap closed; time to re-enter? Or can the next one come into play first?


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2018)

Have been watching this since I saw presentation of their product -- the Buddy tech to help property managers centrally manage building services efficiently I think has great scope for scale given the global need - although not sure what the competition is ...

Interesting note from CEO at end  of year flagging he and directors and employees will be selling stock in 1st quarter 2018 (to pay tax bills!) ... hence big volume on 17 Jan ... so end of quarter cold be good time to enter ... cashed up $30m , burning $3m per quarter but revenue starting to flow ($400k last quarter), signed $30-50m  in contracts, and lots of distribution agreements  ... mkt cap $250m

imo one to watch when selling pressure comes off...


----------



## pixel (28 February 2018)

This morning's announcement mentions Nestle as a new client. But reading on, it only refers to Nestle Jamaica. If it's a "test balloon" for a bigger roll-out, it could "make" the company. 
Judging by the chart, the Market seems to give it a good chance. At least the trades of the first session give the impression of being demand-driven. Only during the lunch break can I see some supply coming in from would-be profit takers.
Key resistance is 20c, which would signify a breakout from the falling Raff Regression channel. The short-period MACD is supporting a Bullish turn, as is the gap overhead to 20.5c.






I have opened a small start position.


----------



## greggles (29 June 2018)

Buddy Platform has bounced off 10c and the last two trading sessions have seen bullish moves north. There is no obvious catalyst behind the share price increase so perhaps the selling has tapered off and buyers have moved in? Or maybe there is news around the corner?


----------



## System (12 April 2019)

On April 12th, 2019, Buddy Platform Limited changed its name to Buddy Technologies Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2019)

Gday Al,
Good to see BUD moving forward, even if it 2 steps forward, 1 step back. 
From announcements, one would think that the recent modest SP rises and volume increases may indicate a potential breakout, however, I believe some negative sentiment from the last few years performance is impacting the SP with weak hands delaying movement.
IMO, if the current turnaround on SP continues, wahoos will be in order as the market catches up and with today's open of 0.026, the 2nd time to hit there recently, it's getting interesting.
Currently $ 0.023, Morningstar Quantitative has a value of around 5c on it (ranges 4.5 to 5.4 cents) and puts it as undervalued.
I hold, in at 0.023, and am prepared to hold for 12 months or more, if need be.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (22 November 2019)

I don't hold as of this morning.
Jumped out at .027 on the first stall.
Kicking myself a little now.
Opened at .024 (low), jumped on good news Ann, (Ann 10 mins after open...) a high of .037 and currently on .032 and seems fairly stable there for the time being...
It seems like a company like this is early on its potential
growth phase, from my research. 
Do your own research. Am I wrong?
F.Rock


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 November 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I don't hold as of this morning.
> Jumped out at .027 on the first stall.




I'm most disappointed with this one really.

.......because I had a buy order in yesterday which came close to being filled but not quite. So missed out on the price jump by a day. Damn!


----------



## frugal.rock (22 November 2019)

Aww, don't be blue little fella.
I missed a few sell then buy chances over the last week, bloody day job.
From a ten year chart, today seems to be the highest volume traded and having got to ~54% up,
I reckon it got noticed today!
It held up on close, which is always a good sign of momentum for another go on Monday. Wait and see I guess.
Giddy up. I miss my buddy, portfolio looks crap without it...
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (25 November 2019)

To satisfy December tipping comp.
Showing signs of a solid results based trend reversal.
Buddy say there main or only competitor is Phillips Hue (going on my dodgy memory on this).
They are working on reducing manufacturing costs etc.
I still haven't jumped in again, no cash (heavily invested in Z1P.)
BUD's history of multibagging is giving me a severe case of FOMO at the moment!
F.Rock
Edit, also 2nd place today on one of the big 4 banks most actives list.


----------



## barney (26 November 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> To satisfy December tipping comp.




Looks like you might have good timing on this one for the comp

Big Volume last 3 days with today having the mandatory solid retrace day.

I could be wrong but it looks like the Vultures are happy to pick up the scraps at the 0.029 cent area.  

Like to see it close back into 0.03 and above though, just to show some intent by the buyers.


----------



## barney (26 November 2019)

Chart for the above.


----------



## barney (29 November 2019)

barney said:


> I could be wrong but it looks like the Vultures are happy to pick up the scraps at the 0.029 cent area.
> 
> Like to see it close back into 0.03 and above though, just to show some intent by the buyers.




Back to 3 cents today off the back of more news re the pre-release of their LIFX wi fi light switch.

I like the chart and the technology sounds interesting so I bought a few


----------



## Trav. (29 November 2019)

Good luck with the trade mate but at $150   for a light switch definitely puts me out of buying these products.


----------



## barney (29 November 2019)

Trav. said:


> Good luck with the trade mate but at $150   for a light switch definitely puts me out of buying these products.




Lol … Yeah I saw the price.  Out of my league as well, but hopefully Bill Gates and his friends might buy a few

There has been a lot of Supply come in at the 3 and 3.1 cent today so I may have jumped the gun … see what happens.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 November 2019)

It got to 0.026 again yesterday briefly, but not slot got dumped, stuff all really.
I was eyeing off buying at 0.027 but am cash short...am up to me neck in other stocks.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 November 2019)

Well, I wanted to put my money where my mouth was in relation to the comp. 
So have bought in at $0.030
Now I have a buddy again!
Dumped half of my BOQ shares for a small loss, very liberating. Should have done it yesterday...
I suspect a small retreat may still occur, but it may have gotten that knocked out of the system yesterday. Wait and see.
There's an entity quite happy today to be buying up at .030 and then putting the SP back to .029  I am guessing for the purpose of pulling more sellers out of the woodwork at the .030 level... just thinkin' and saying my interpretation of events.
F.Rock


----------



## barney (29 November 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> So have bought in at $0.030
> 
> Dumped half of my BOQ shares for a small loss




Hopefully I haven't put the kiss of death on it for you FR

Speaking of poor old BOQ …. Testing 6 year lows at the moment


----------



## Country Lad (30 November 2019)

Trav. said:


> Good luck with the trade mate but at $150   for a light switch definitely puts me out of buying these products.



Pixel and I and tech/a bought these in the early days and for a while they were travelling well.  However the price started to drop around the same time a friend installed similar stuff from a competitor for his business and said there were quite a few similar but superior products to Buddy's coming onto the market.  I was disapointed with their business model and the the missed opportunity when being first to market. I sold but a bit late after the party was over.  Not sure they will be able to penetrate the market further.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 December 2019)

Well, it's not all bad.
I guess BUD got the message I have picked it for the December comp.
After it ran up to .026 several times from around .020? and then went for a proper run, we have seen it rest back to .026 as the new apparent support level.
Showed some unusual signs yesterday of a wriggle, supported by today's efforts, reasonable volume with a reasonable 7.7% rise, am
hoping to see the support continue Monday. 
Would be nice if it can find .030 as a support level next week.
I leveraged in so my buy average is .029 which was also the high today.
Gives me some hope. 
Did others dump? 
F.Rock


----------



## barney (14 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Did others dump? F.Rock




I'm still in ……. I broke my "entry" rules on this one and am still down overall, but it is behaving how I expected even though I jumped the gun on my initial buy …. 

If it continues to range, 0.024 is the current low support.

If it moves and manages to break 0.035 I'd expect 0.04 to follow fairly quickly but the market is fickle at the moment


----------



## frugal.rock (14 December 2019)

barney said:


> I'm still in ……. I broke my "entry" rules on this one and am still down overall, but it is behaving how I expected even though I jumped the gun on my initial buy ….
> 
> If it continues to range, 0.024 is the current low support.
> 
> If it moves and manages to break 0.035 I'd expect 0.04 to follow fairly quickly but the market is fickle at the moment



Fickle indeed. I broke my rules also. But I broke for a reason that I now forget!
If it gets up to low 3.0's, I would expect a downward retrace selling based off the massive volumes from Nov 22,23 when it spiked to 3.8
I think a few past buyers will jump ship then which would show a double bottom. I will probably be one, if it goes like this. It is looking like it will show its hand next week.
F.Rock
PS, you say 024, I say 026 as support, average 025 ? It's a mid point!? 
As for the timing, buddies do what they want when they want, but if they are true buddies, they come through eventually!
Cheers.


----------



## barney (14 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> If it gets up to low 3.0's, I would expect a downward retrace selling based off the massive volumes from Nov 22,23 when it spiked to 3.8
> I think a few past buyers will jump ship then which would show a double bottom. I will probably be one




Yeah there should be resistance as you say but I'm banking on a second thrust to take out the old high from 3 weeks ago.  Could range a bit for a while as the volume is still lowish. At least the price action has shown some positivity.

0.026 is the short term low I agree ….. If the longer term low of the range at 0.024 gets revisited, it won't look too good.


----------



## barney (30 December 2019)

barney said:


> At least the price action has shown some positivity.
> 
> View attachment 99046




The "acid test" area is now being tested ….. looks ok at the moment.


----------



## barney (30 December 2019)

barney said:


> The "acid test" area is now being tested ….. looks ok at the moment.




Ended up taking half off the table at 0.036 this arv as the momentum seemed to fall off just after lunch. Still hopeful of another push to 0.039 or so for the remaining 50% but we'll see what happens. 
Small trade but at least its in the black for a change


----------



## frugal.rock (30 December 2019)

With the weaker afternoon session, a retrace down again seems possible.
However, we haven't heard anything about how the US presales launch is going yet.
The scenario I would like to see...
Positive news tomorrow morning with a strong close, and a massive dumping of TRS 
That's the only way I see to win the December comp. Probably be the reverse of the desired scenario though...
Even then, would have to be a massive break out versus a massive breakdown. Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (7 January 2020)

How are you getting on with BUD Barney? (Mate, how do the green name link thing?) I noticed that you could've been out on 0.036 again the other day...?
I was considering a dip again today at 0.033... typical, closed at 0.035
So, looking at a few reviews on Home Depot or Walmart, the product seems to be superior to the competition. People say that the LIFX led's are brighter and the apparent higher cost is negated by not needing a HUB as is apparently required with the Phillips Hue system.
The LIFX units are stand-alones.
Sometimes it pays to DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH and not just take what a mate said for granted.
F.Rock
PS: if you're interested in led's, check out BLG, (Blueglass Ltd) those ones could be used to cut toes off ...


----------



## barney (7 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> How are you getting on with BUD Barney? (Mate, how do the green name link thing?) *I noticed that you could've been out on 0.036 again* the other day...?




Put the @ key before any ASF punters name to get the greenies excited

So @ right next to frugal.rock = @frugal.rock 

You are dead right re the 0.036 and I almost did cash that in but had to go and do a real job and thought ... trust your judgement ... it will retrace but I still have it a chance of 0.039 based on my extreme mathematical calculations telling me so  ..... 

If that does not happen, obviously the market got it wrong, not me lol

See how it pans out ... needs to hold a tight range on smallish volume to have a chance at the springboard ... If the 0.032 low fails now it won't be good.


----------



## barney (8 January 2020)

barney said:


> See how it pans out ... needs to hold a tight range on smallish volume to have a chance at the springboard …




I made the executive decision to sell my remaining lot of BUD this morning as I had no way of watching the trading during the day today. (That turned out to be one of my better short term decisions as it got dumped a bit after early trading)

This morning's reaction to the announcement didn't seem to have much follow through so I'm now all out.

It wasn't a big trade but overall caught up a few dollars from some of my other recent less than attractive trades

For the sake of credibility (because that actually matters to me even though it's the internet)

My final Sell earlier this morning (Blanked some numbers for security)


----------



## frugal.rock (8 January 2020)

Good one Barney!
So trade 2x100k exits @ 0.036... What about the entries B ?


F.Rock


----------



## barney (8 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Good one Barney!
> So trade 2x100k exits @ 0.036... What about the entries B ?




Lol … Don't embarrass me FR … You know my Mum don't you! ..... 

One entry ok/One not so good … (Not uncommon for am accumulation trade, but that may be just an excuse on my behalf lol)

I don't normally kiss and tell if its a good trade but the total profit on this one was nothing to skite about at $700 less brokerage … 

That's why I still have a day job


----------



## frugal.rock (8 January 2020)

I dunno Barney, if all trades averaged out to a profit like that, it would be nice, and I reckon sharing wins and losses is good value. There real situations, real trades, that can be viewed on the charts and we all trade probably for the same main reason. Yeah?
Share the joy, share the sorrow, share the experience... cause are we not the "sum of one's experiences"?

Cheers
F.Rock


----------



## barney (8 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I dunno Barney, if all trades averaged out to a profit like that, it would be nice, and I reckon sharing wins and losses is good value.




Absolutely …. I never knock any trade ending with a green number

I've certainly had my share of very large Red ones that's for sure… 

Fortunately not for a while though .. Touch wood


----------



## frugal.rock (28 March 2020)

Buddy, what's happened!?
Announcement yesterday reducing monthly costs by cutting staff hours and directors fees etc.
Reducing operational costs by up to $375k per month.

Someone took it to heart by dumping.
Circa 35 million shares traded in a fairly short time. No doubt, triggers were hit. Seems to have been supported quite well at the 0.006 to 0.007 level.
I put in a small at market order, thinking that I would be paying 0.007, however I jagged a 0.0065 price, which wasn't an average either. One price. 
I guess we don't often see midpoints trades on stocks with 3 decimal places... the systems generally don't show more than 3 decimals, and I know Morningstar reports only show 2 decimals...not very useful for penny speculative stocks.
So, midpoint trades are common practice amongst the HFT circles...  
Wondering if @Skate has looked at the coding for midpoints at all?

F.Rock


----------



## Skate (28 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Wondering if @Skate has looked at the coding for midpoints at all?




@frugal.rock I'm unsure what you are asking when you are referring to "midpoint trades". Buy & Sell prices are up to 6 decimal places because of "averaging" -  if that helps. I have traded "BUD" in the past but no longer as my price filter only buys when the price is 5 cents & above. 

*Charts*
I'll post up a couple of charts as you may like to enlighten me to what you are seeing that I'm missing.







*Buying & Selling pressure chart*
The charts are self explanatory, the company BUD is unloved by most "at-the-moment".






Skate.


----------



## barney (28 March 2020)

Skate said:


> I'm unsure what you are asking when you are referring to "midpoint trades". Buy & Sell prices are up to 6 decimal places because of "averaging" -  if that helps.




I think that's what @frugal.rock noted Skate ….. there was no averaging on his order but he still got it at a midpoint instead of paying the level registered in the market depth.

No one complains when they get something cheaper of course.

Had an unusual 'non-fill' myself last week. It was the remainder of a standing order which had been 3/4 filled a few days ago.

I was front of the queue at my price level …..A million shares were traded one particular day at MY price, but I didn't get a sniff.

I rang Commsec to ask how this could happen … Their answer was it was a Market Order gazumping me because MO's take preference …..

Of course they take preference, but the market depth/price when the orders went through was a point higher than my order … YET …. they were filled at my price, gazumping me and several other standing orders.

ps It was a buy order according to Commsec and it wasn't a cross trade ….. It seems there are rules for we retailers and other rules we are not privy to

Anyway, I just laughed at what appears to be an "Insider" trade and took it on the chin, as you have to


----------



## frugal.rock (28 March 2020)

@Skate . Apologies, incorrect terminology in this case, but have seen it called midpoints.
https://www.asx.com.au/services/trading-services/asx-centre-point.htm
When I have time, will read that ASX page... a quick skim, pinging? interests me, because I don't know what exactly it's referring to in the trading case scenario.

The centre point trading isn't available by garden variety trading platforms.
IE; in my case, I couldn't order at 0.0065 as it's a mid or centre point.
However, I believe not being able to is purely a coding and software thing.
An area where I believe you excel at Skate.


The purchase of BUD is a speculative investment, based off recent pre virus activity and product gaining market traction.
I had come to the conclusion it was potentially at its long term trend bottom and reversing...

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (29 March 2020)

Interesting case you post Barney.
Makes me think there are ways to code trade's that appear to be conditional, but use different methods.
Would love to see the tick data/ course of trades for the day in question. Love a good mystery!

I can understand a centre point trade starting below your sell point, then conditionally bringing the price to your sell point, which would bypass you being 1st in line.
How the price got above your sell point without taking any from your lot is bizarre though.... that would go against all the rules one would think?

Am thinking that we just don't see enough of the decimal places to have any chance to determine what exactly happened...

EG; the trade I disclosed above,
Purchased at one price, 0.0065, no averaging.
The executed orders show executed at 0.006 (1 decimal dropped, no rounding),
the email text for trade/ tax invoice shows 0.007 (decimal dropped and rounded),
the tax invoice shows the true story,
Purchased at 0.00650, no average, single price.
Considering my purchase was ~7% cheaper than what I expected, this "dark arts" area has considerably sparked my interest, but obviously dealing with penny stocks is inherently risky, but apparently potentially profitable *if* the stability can be managed and exploited...

Wouldn't be surprised to find a SPP offer soon. The cash bleed situation calls for it.

@Skate ,  my first purchase was on Nov 12. on a PB.
To me, the signs of the heartbeat was returning, trend reversal, volume picking up.
All green at this point on your charts.
It broke out around 2 weeks later.
Took profit too early, timing is still a work in progress.
(Am wondering if my methods are comparable to the "pocket pivot's" method?) Research required on my part though. Cheers.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (29 March 2020)

@barney 
The link in post #49 should answer your mystery. I suspect Skate has found a new research project...

F.Rock


----------



## Skate (29 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> @Skate , *my first purchase was on Nov 12. on a PB. To me, the signs of the heartbeat was returning, trend reversal, volume picking up. All green at this point on your charts. *It broke out around 2 weeks later. Took profit too early, timing is still a work in progress. (Am wondering if my methods are comparable to the "pocket pivot's" method?) Research required on my part though. *I suspect Skate has found a new research project.*..Cheers.F.Rock




@frugal.rock - Yes, I have moved on & I'm working hard to better prepare for the next few months of trading. Most mechanical system traders now realise that capital protection when there is a run on the markets is futile, no coding can protect you against sharp & swift price movements because all indicators we rely on are lagging.

@frugal.rock your purchase on the 12th November 2019 meets the crude (basic) conditions of a Weekly "Pocket Pivots" my parameter setting would have kept me out of the trade. A Pocket Pivot signal is considered as a raw signal dependant on a list of parameters before an entry position is confirmed. Before you read the "Pocket Pivot Guidelines" below let me give the basics of a weekly Pocket Pivots System. Pocket Pivots should be viewed with regard to the context in which they appear. It's only a few lines of code so I'll explain them in english.

*To generate a Weekly Pocket Pivot Signal*
1. The Pocket Pivot is the sum of the (Weekly High, Weekly Low & Weekly Close) than averaged by dividing by 3
2. My Resistance level is simply (2 X Pocket Pivot) minus the "weekly low"
3. My Support level is (2 X Pocket Pivot) minus the "weekly high"

*A Pivot Buy Signal *
To arrive at a Pocket Pivot buy signal first you subtract the support level from the resistance level than subtract the sum of the (Weekly High, Weekly Low & Weekly Close) averaged that has to be greater than the closing price. That sounds double dutch so for an easier explanation - The Pivot Buy Signal is when the close is greater than: Pocket Pivot minus (Resistance level - Support level)

*The Chart*
The chart of BUD below encapsulates the time period you have suggested "12th Nov 2019" a perfect setup in its raw form.






*Daily Pocket Pivot Guidelines*
Most traders prefer trading "Pocket Pivots" on a Daily timeline & such the "Pocket Pivots" should be viewed with regard to the context in which they appear. Here are the ten commandments as a guideline:
1. As with base breakouts, proper pocket pivots should emerge within or out of constructive basing patterns.
2. The stock’s fundamentals should be strong, (excellent earnings & ROE)
3. The day’s volume should be larger than the highest down volume day over the prior 10 days.
4. If the pocket pivot occurs in an uptrend after the stock has broken out,  it should act constructively around its 10dma.
5. "Pocket pivots" sometimes coincide with base breakouts or with gap ups, @peter2 has explained that this can be thought of as added upside strength should this occur.
6. @frugal.rock this one is important "Do not buy pocket pivots if the overall chart formation is in a multi-month downtrend" (5 months or longer in this case).
7. Do not buy pocket pivots if the stock is under a critical moving average such as the 50dma or 200dma.
8. If the Pocket Pivot is well under its 50dma & getting support near the 200dma, it can be regarded as a buy signal provided the base is constructive.
9. Do not buy pocket pivots if the stock formed a ‘V’ where it sells off hard down through the 10dma or 50dma then shoots straight back up in a ‘V’ formation. Such formations are failure prone.
10. Avoid buying pocket pivots that occur after wedging patterns.

There are so many rules it becomes too confusing & that's why a simple code become invaluable.

Skate.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 March 2020)

Being a manual discretionary trade, am out again. 
As said elsewhere, I trust the market like a cut snake at the moment.
Buddy, hasn't bounced to my liking today.
Further, the markets today currently (1pm), remind me of the relative calm before the storm... again.

Inline with discussed info above, Skates analysis is still current. Unloved generally.
I would expect the trend from November period to appear again post virus era if they don't get hit too hard though.
With the US in a worsening state, and the planned roll out in Europe stuffed, it's all about online sales figures.  
Probably a fairly grim status if it all drags out for more than 2 months.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2020)

And again, Buddy is pulling out surprises.
Paused yesterday, then trading halt re a material sales order.
.Debt maturity put off by 12 months and still under debt buy out negotiations.
300m shares off voluntary escrow tomorrow, already quoted on ASX. (shares owned by the manufacturers of the LIFX range and was (part?) consideration on purchase a year ago)
Sales orders received for $3.8 mil of a new product line.
Trading halt should be lifted tomorrow morning.

Am interested to see how this all plays out, after a large volume with SP drop on Friday...

As Skate has said, a sell decision is easily reversed, if indeed it turns out to be a mistake.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (19 April 2020)

Update.
Have increased the residual holding on Friday in BUD by 400%, from a speccie position to a firmer position for reasons mostly outlined in previous posts.
While the whole virus thing has hit the SP hard, l would consider that most of the damage is done in that regard. 
Having said that, the future lies with sales. 
Obviously, physical shop sales results will be dismal, however, with many people stuck at home, no doubt is potential for online sales increasing.
Has shown consolidation signs at the $0.01 level.
Will leave it there, but my thoughts also extend to where the SP has potential to return to after long term downtrend but now with product out to market, product gaining traction and sales regions increasing, albeit temporarily hinded by current covid conditions.
A dent in the SP is considered from next sales figures results.

F.Rock


----------



## Skate (19 April 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Update. Have increased the residual holding on Friday in BUD by 400%, from a speccie position to a firmer position for reasons mostly outlined in previous posts.




@frugal.rock you are displaying more confidence than me trading BUD where others hold a lesser view of stocks you have mentioned in the "Dump it here" thread. I have joined two comments together as an example (1/2c festering canker of a speccie - who trades this sort of micro crap stock?)

*Charts *(just for you)
As traders we are all different & that's the very reason why we have a market. One man's trash is another man's treasure. I trade "one" Market, "one" Index within that Market with applied filters - meaning I trade in a "tight range band" of that Index. What you trade or what I trade isn't important - trading where you are comfortable is. I've made a few comments on the charts.















Skate.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 May 2020)

How rude of me not to thank you for the charts Skate. Much obliged. 
I must have been basking in the moment of having a chart posted special for me!?

So Buddy, announcement.
ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX Receives A$700k in EU/UK Orders for LIFX White Smart Lights;
European TV Campaign Launches
SUMMARY
● LIFX has received purchase orders to support the initial stocking requirements for LIFX White in Europe totalling nearly A$700k
● This is the single largest order for the European market that the Company has ever received, and further supports the growth goals management has for Europe in 2020
● This order will provide initial stock for the U.K., Italy, France, Germany and Spain, is expected to be replenished with subsequent orders in due course, and is incremental to
orders regularly received for the Company’s remaining range of lights by European retailers
● LIFX lights to be featured in first ever European television ad campaign by Google and Tink.de starting this week.


Sounds like a good start to the European markets.
With recent Microsoft certification on Connector software and plugging/ discounts of LIFX product at Microsoft convention thingy, the products are getting out there.
Buddy SP was showing good signs of long term trend reversal prior to covid19.
My view is, I get a do over. This is for all the missed opportunities of late...
Giddy up Buddy.

F.Rock


----------



## Skate (22 May 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> *Buddy SP was showing good signs of long term trend reversal *prior to covid19. My view is, I get a do over. This is for all the missed opportunities of late...Giddy up Buddy.




@frugal.rock it appears "The Ducati Weekly Blue Bar Strategy" shares your enthusiasm as it was a buy on the 15th May.

*Weekly Chart*










It also appears that "The Ducati DAILY Blue Bar Strategy" shares your enthusiasm as well - it was a buy on the 11th May.

*Daily Chart*





Skate.


----------



## Skate (22 May 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> a chart posted special for me




@frugal.rock this is an updated "Daily Buy & Sell Pressure Chart". It's easy to see BUD is being loved at the moment with the increase in volume & more buying than selling. Lots of green bars are a pleasure to see when you are interested in the stock. 






Skate.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 May 2020)

Great charts Skate. Thanks! 
Am sure others will find useful also.

So Buddy, 
A big volume day, the highest volume on record, from what I can see.
65 million.
If only I had known it would return to 0.013 today... had a small window of opportunity to jump at .016 but missed it... so I bought some more at 0.013 instead...
I have dreams of selling at 5c so am really trying to resist trading it. 

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (23 July 2020)

Bud looking good for a return to grace, in my opinion.
Recent non market sensitive announcements haven't shown in SP yet. Nice steady increase since April though.
Aiming for 5 cent target santa rally or before.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 July 2020)

And pop she goes.
I don't understand why these announcements are not classified market sensitive. I guess I need to revise my understanding according to "official" definitions.
Hit a high of $0.02 which was a 43% rise. 
Waiting for a "market sensitive" announcement... today's announcement.

"ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX Launches New Smart Light with U.S. Retail Partners Amazon;
Best Buy
SUMMARY
● LIFX will launch sales of its new low-cost white smart light, the LIFX White, at Amazon
(NASDAQ:AMZN) and Best Buy (NYSE:BBY) in the United States on Monday
● LIFX White is a new low cost product, and forms a significant strategic component of
the Company’s “Big Eight Goals” for 2020
● LIFX White is launching exclusively as a stand-alone light with retail partner Amazon
and LIFX.com, while it is launching exclusively in a two-pack configuration with retail
partner Best Buy
● The launch of this new product reinforces the Company’s relationship with these large retailers which sought a smart light product that could be sold in large scale quantities but that was priced for affordability and whole-home deployments."

Giddy up Buddy!
(old habits die hard, jumped off at 19, back on at 18... profit reinvested as well......)

DYOR


----------



## frugal.rock (24 July 2020)

Has turned into the highest volume day on 10 year chart.... and that's before the final finish.
Anticipating systems to pick up the move over the weekend.
Maybe not some though...
Surely worth a punt, ladies and gents. 
PS; sold tyro (stale), increased BUD holding on 0.017


----------



## barney (24 July 2020)

Well done FR ( @frugal.rock )..... You called it early. It happened. Enjoy the spoils

If it forms a solid range over the next 2-3 weeks (preferably above 0.014  .....  Under 0.013 bets are off), it should set up for a decent move higher, (imo)

If it runs back to todays high too quick, it could turn into a flash trade. (ie quick spike higher ... extended retrace/ranging afterwards)  Purely my own observations; no foundation in fact


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

barney said:


> If it forms a solid range over the next 2-3 weeks




I was expecting 2-3 weeks ranging, not 2 days ... Its off again already ... Hope you are still on the pony @frugal.rock 

Strong day off the back of their announcement: 

"LIFX Displaces Osram in German DIY Stores; New POS Rollout"
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=xybW7goSkRp5FgLkNxxE1hHJ8aWh


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)

Where else would I be Barney? 
Been following the thoroughbred for a while... the long awaited time is at hand.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)

3 Year chart.






3 Month chart






200dma crossed yesterday.


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Where else would I be Barney?
> Been following the thoroughbred for a while...




Mate, I'm right behind you ....I just need to get my Pony serviced!


----------



## frugal.rock (30 July 2020)

On the speccie priced end of the market, BUD is showing good uptrend change characteristics, *however, I honestly don't consider BUD to be a speccie stock anymore. 
*
It has massive potential to challenge the likes of Phillips amongst other light bulbers. 
It has obselence in its favour amongst other factors, including the led environmental push etc. 

*Why would the likes of Microsoft, Google, Amazon etc be collaborating with BUD it if was just "pissing in the wind" ? *

I considered today, that the technology could also change the face of film and television lighting also. 
The ability to change the colour temperature of the light on the fly is a no brainer, in my opinion.
Would open up many more filming location and timing opportunities and reduce the need for other props such as chimeras etc...
*gaffer's take note !*
If Panavision Lighting are Arri etc took note, a further niche could be created...


----------



## rnr (30 July 2020)

barney said:


> Mate, I'm right behind you ....I just need to get my Pony serviced!
> 
> View attachment 106621




Now come on barney, surely you know the old adage......first you must push it to make it go!


----------



## frugal.rock (30 July 2020)

Sometimes the horse is so old and stubborn and jaded with life, even pushing it, with a carrot dangling from a fishing rod in front of it's long face, won't get it to move.
No use flogging a dead horse.

Shop's don't have any range of incandescent bulbs anymore, halogen are power hungry in comparison to LED. 
CFL's use nasty gas and materials...
It's a no brainer, IMHO.
Obsolescence dictates that LED is the go to globe. 
Add to that the ability to control remotely, set your own colour temperature, an advantage over the main competitor (Phillips), being price (hub not required) and user reviews stating the lighting output is the brightest in comparison to other products. 
This is a light bulb moment for some. Others may think not. 

Have posted a 3 year chart, as I consider this to be the timeframe I am investing in. 

You tube for you Rob.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 July 2020)

Announcement this morning.

Buddy Restructures Financing to Unlock LIFX Production at Scale 

SUMMARY
● In October 2019, Buddy announced a US$6 million Inventory Finance facility, which formed an integral component of its trade finance facilities to fund the Company’s LIFX smart lights
● Arrangements have now been made to restructure this facility as a Purchase Order Finance facility, which means it can be used to finance the upfront cost of raw
materials and the manufacturing of products instead of financing already built product in warehouses
● This new PO facility structure aligns completely with the revised payment terms required of the Company by LIFX’s manufacturer, and was used to fund 100% of the
Company’s A$3.8 million initial order of LIFX White smart lights
● The PO facility will now be deployed to fund new inbound purchase orders, and is expected to unlock LIFX smart light production at scale.

DYOR


----------



## barney (30 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> This is a light bulb moment for some.




A "bad pun" should never be let go to the keeper

I believe your logic is sound FR. With LIFX displacing Osram in Bauhaus stores, as announced yesterday, they are certainly gaining traction in the market place.

I know we certainly don't use any old style light bulbs at home anymore.  LED generates more light and way less heat.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2020)

Have revised my TP target from $0.05 to $0.20 (which I don't think is unreasonable), over the next 12 to 18 months.
With the big US names associated, I envisage Buddy will attract international investment, particularly from the US.
The train is chugging along nicely. 

Do Your Own Research


----------



## barney (3 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The train is chugging along nicely.




Behaving more like a Rocket at the moment 

If it keeps rising, might have to change your username to Frugal.Rocket

Or at 20 cents ... Frugal.Rockstar


----------



## galumay (4 August 2020)

I have LIFX lights in my house, they are a great product & happy to pay the higher price for the long life and wifi integration with other devices, BUT, that is the narrative, is there a viable business here? Not yet, and not obviously. So my position is buy the lights, not the business!

It is one I am keeping an eye on to see if they can make it a profitable business, thats a long way off at this point though.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2020)

Just Announced.

ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX to be Stocked at U.S. Retailer Lowe’s; Investor Webinar
SUMMARY
● LIFX has executed a vendor agreement with Lowe’s (NYSE:LOW), the world’s second largest hardware store chain, to stock LIFX products
● Lowe’s does not stock LIFX’s largest competitor, opening up a significant positioning opportunity for LIFX in the U.S. market
● The Company has scheduled an investor webinar for members of the Buddy management team to discuss the recent Q4FY20 Appendix 4C and 

Commentary on the announcement also.

Buddy does more than just domestic lighting and WiFi and etc, they have a commercial side that incorporates senors etc into buildings, management kind of gear. DYOR.

The technical analysis guys are very quiet. I wonder why... (not really, the chart says it all, it's not rocket science, or is it ?!)


----------



## galumay (4 August 2020)

Hopefully the business can be transformed into a profitable entity, time will tell.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Just announced.
ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX Receives Largest Ever Orders for Smart Lights, at A$3.6m
SUMMARY
● LIFX has received purchase orders for approximately US$2.6m (A$3.6m) of LIFX White, the Company’s recently introduced low-cost white smart light
● This represents the largest set of orders for smart lights the Company has ever received, eclipsing the previous largest orders by 14% in terms of unit volumes
● Orders for just LIFX White lights in 2020 are now greater in number than LIFX sold of all its different smart lighting SKUs combined in 2019
● The Company continues to see orders placed for the balance of its smart lighting range of products, all of which are incremental to the figures announced herein.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

She's off again Froogs ..... very noice ..... steak for dinner tonight


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Once it's above 5 cent, it should start popping up on Skates signals, will be history then.



barney said:


> If it keeps rising, might have to change your username to Frugal.Rocket



F.Rocket


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Please tell me you holding Barney?
Another announcement, hot off the press.

ASX MARKET RELEASE
Record LIFX Smart Light Orders Increased to A$4.3m
SUMMARY
● Earlier today the Company announced the receipt of purchase orders for approximately
US$2.6m (A$3.6m) of LIFX White, the Company’s recently introduced low-cost white smart light
● Subsequent to that announcement, those purchase orders have been amended to include additional units, with a new total value of US$3.1m (A$4.3m)
● This new total means this largest set of orders for smart lights the Company has ever received
now eclipses the previous largest orders by 33% in terms of unit volumes
● The Company will not ordinarily announce each purchase order for LIFX White or other products in its portfolio, except where orders exceed those typically placed in the ordinary course of business.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> She's off again Froogs ..... very noice ..... steak for dinner tonight



Mate, steak AND lobster by the looks!  Washed down with the French wine Le Gopener for the missus...


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Buddy, punching on.
The chart looks remarkably similar to the mid 2017 lead up to ~40 cent.
Instead of the double bottom as in 2017, covid has given a saucepan bottom which is now on the mend nicely with good volume to match.

I would point out that the rise in 2017 was merely speculation where the price would go, product was largely in R&D stages and pre LIFX manufacturing, I believe.

Product is now to market and scaling up to meet demand, so it's really going to be an interesting ride ahead.

Hopefully that's a bit of illumination on the matter for @Linus van Pelt, illustrating using the combination of FA & TA with the latter being simply analysed.
Maybe @peter2 or @Skate or @tech/a  might be interested to show a more detailed TA analysis, if time permits.

Logic states that physical product to market over mere speculation could mean a climb in the stock price to that of mid 2017 and beyond.
A wholly reasonable proposition, in my opinion.

5  Year chart.







3 month chart clearly showing the ascension out of the saucepan.






I think it's only reasonable to consider the share price updraught has only just started  picking up, on the long term picture perspective.
Plenty of meat and fat on the bone for any who would give it a chance, in my personal opinion.
@rnr @Trav. @barney interested? Any guidance?


----------



## galumay (24 August 2020)

We will need to see the FY results to see if there is an investible business in BUD, the last 4C shows the dire straits the business is actually in, and the high cost debt hangs over its head heavily. The positive thing is that it looks to be very low capex business, so if it can scale up quick enough to survive then it should be able to become profitable. 

Its tight though, without the cap raising it would likely have become insolvent this quarter.

Obviously the good news is the increased orders and that should be enough to keep their heads above water for a while, if they can build on that and get sufficient margin as it scales it might just work out.


----------



## Clansman (24 August 2020)

galumay said:


> We will need to see the FY results to see if there is an investible business in BUD, the last 4C shows the dire straits the business is actually in, and the high cost debt hangs over its head heavily. The positive thing is that it looks to be very low capex business, so if it can scale up quick enough to survive then it should be able to become profitable.
> 
> Its tight though, without the cap raising it would likely have become insolvent this quarter.
> 
> Obviously the good news is the increased orders and that should be enough to keep their heads above water for a while, if they can build on that and get sufficient margin as it scales it might just work out.




I thought an under performing outfit in dire straits would be right up your alley? Normally your Xmas...


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Am quite sure they sorted out a line of credit early on in the covid period.
I believe that had them covered for cash for up to 3 years.
Just like many companies, covid has been really bad timing.
(for myself and family also...it has been the third wammy in a row in a period starting from September last year...)

In my opinion, the share price movement is indicative of the recovery all round.


----------



## galumay (24 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I believe that had them covered for cash for up to 3 years.




Well the line of credit expires in October this year, I believe the Trade finance facility only has about 12 months to term. 

Regardless if a business can only survive by drawing down on credit facilities then its not investible IMO.

The next 4C will be very important IMO, I think there is a considerable amount of deferred revenue which should come though on it and we will get a much better idea of whether its really scaling up to profitability or not. 

As I have said I really like the product, so I am happy to continue to watch closely and see if I can come to like the business as well!


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

galumay said:


> As I have said I really like the product, so I am happy to continue to watch closely and see if I can come to like the business as well!



Watch away. I am not recommending the stock, purely expressing an opinion. 
I would encourage anyone reading to do your own research. 
The information posted by myself may or may not be correct, and should not be considered financial advice or guidance in any way, shape or form. Direct or indirect.
Full stop.

Just Announced, July update.

SUMMARY:
● July was the Company’s first EBITDA positive month in 2020, with consolidated revenue of A$4.9 million, up 90% from June (A$2.5 million) and up 80% from July 2019 (A$2.7 million)
● EBITDA for July was A$36k (up from -A$266k in June, and significantly up from -A$647k in
July 2019)
● Government subsidies & rebates related to COVID-19 were A$207k, down 66% from June (A$600k), meaning that customer revenue was up 138% from June, and up 72% from July 2019
● Total current assets were A$10.7 million, up 18% from June (A$9.1 million), comprising A$5.5 million of trade receivables, A$3.3 million of inventory and $1.9 million of cash.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Noice.


----------



## galumay (24 August 2020)

Thats certainly the type of scaling that potential investors will want to see, very encouraging. The next 4C will be very interesting, that will indicate if the revenues are sticky and the costs controlled. It may well see them move to OCF +'ve and even potentially FCF +'ve. If they can maintain that for a series of quarters then I am going to be seriously interested!


----------



## Clansman (24 August 2020)

galumay said:


> Thats certainly the type of scaling that potential investors will want to see, very encouraging. The next 4C will be very interesting, that will indicate if the revenues are sticky and the costs controlled. It may well see them move to OCF +'ve and even potentially FCF +'ve. If they can maintain that for a series of quarters then I am going to be seriously interested!




Since when has closing the gate after the horse has bolted been an effective method of investment?
Buying at the high and selling on the pullback doesn't net you income, even if you tip the chart upside down.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

Hands up whoever's bought a one way ticket ?  
Tickets selling out fast...


----------



## barney (26 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Hands up whoever's bought a one way ticket ?
> Tickets selling out fast...




Lol ... No doubt you are feeling quite chuffed with yourself at the moment with *BUD* FR

When a large holding behaves, financial pressures are eased so good luck with it and lets hope it continues onwards and upwards

PS Of course, if your windfall becomes substantial, you may well consider shouting your Online comrade @barney a cheap bottle of bourbon for my next birthday

PPS With Pepsi Max please  ... I'm watching my weight

Jokes aside, *BUD* up another 23% today ... closed on the high ... good luck with it FR and any others holding.


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

Up another 10% at the moment today!!

That bottle of bourbon is getting closer by the day

ps Just tickled up 12% as I typed


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

Thanks Barney.
It's nice to have a small holding working out.  
The momentum surely has been impressive and hasn't slowed to any great concern.
Considering a bit of profit taking if we reach $0.10 any time quickly. 
Cheers.


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The momentum surely has been impressive and hasn't slowed




Almost vertical now.  Decisions decisions


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

barney said:


> Almost vertical now. Decisions decisions



Almost vertical depends on how you squash a chart.
Here's a 30 day chart.







Quant ratings aren't keeping up.
FWIW, quant rating upgraded to $0.09 around 2 days ago (from $0.07).

Does anyone know of a broker that actually have a recommendation yet?

What happens if one broker decides to put a "strong buy"  on it...?

That's the only decision for me at the moment Barney. 
I accumulated a small amount this morning on 0.062
Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (27 August 2020)

*Ya Think????*

*



*

*Decisions*
* I know what mine would be!!*


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> That's the only decision for me at the moment Barney. I accumulated a small amount this morning on 0.062




My post may have been misconstrued Rock. (Fairly common problem when posting with words and no facial expressions attached

I purposefully chose to indicate that any decision is your decision ... nothing more.

ps @Tech ... You would take 50% off the table and tighten the Stop tight enough to strangle a brown snake .... then re-buy at a hefty discount at the appropriate time if/when it drops to the appropriate level.

If I'm wrong, I'm wrong   Not my Stock, not my decision


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)




----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Just Announced.
ASX MARKET RELEASE
*LIFX Announces World-First Disinfecting Anti-Bacterial Smart Light *

SUMMARY
● LIFX Clean is a fully functional white + colour smart light that also uses germicidal antibacterial light to disinfect surfaces and surrounding air

● In a smart lighting world-first, by using 405 nanometre High Energy Visible (HEV) light that is safe for humans, pets and plants, LIFX Clean offers an effortless way to
maximise the cleanliness of home environments

● LIFX Clean has passed efficacy testing in laboratory testing conducted by the
Department of Chemistry and Biotechnology at Australia’s Swinburne University of
Technology, as well as IEC and safety testing at UL Verification Services in Guangzhou 

● Whilst LIFX Clean is currently in the testing queue for efficacy against the SARS-CoV-2 virus (which can cause the COVID-19 disease), no claim is currently being made that
the product is effective in an antiviral capacity of any kind, including on SARS-CoV-2

● Priced at A$99.99 / US$69.99 / CA$79.99 / €69.99 / £59.99, LIFX Clean is an affordable
and accessible new anti-bacterial product, providing broad access to consumers in a time of enormous demand for cleaning products. It is expected to be released to the
market in calendar Q4.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Pre auction shaping up beautifully....
Thanks Buddy.


----------



## barney (28 August 2020)

Well done FR .... Now we know why there has been so much action. That is massive news.

Don't you party too hard this weekend


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2020)

Bought a small parcel will see how we go with regard
to adding to it if all pans out Bit late but if it reaches 
20 c will be early enough!


----------



## verce (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Just Announced.
> ASX MARKET RELEASE
> *LIFX Announces World-First Disinfecting Anti-Bacterial Smart Light *
> 
> ...




Well done frugal!


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2020)

I am in with a minimum parcel of 0.5k + brokerage to be exact. This is just a long shot at catching a flying rocket. Not going to trade it or mention in my trading portfolio. Just have to ride the volatility that will come...

Just too good a story to look back on and think what if I...


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Have just been admiring the following support showing up in market depth.
Just about to break through intraday record volume again. (Previous was 102,000,000 thereabouts)
Hoping they put August update out next week. 
Surely a purchase order will come for the anti bac lights also....
Sit tight...


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2020)

Hmm this keeps flying so bought a few more!!


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

Yep. I'm up to lunch & a beer paid for


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2020)

Now some supply 
15 min chart is looking like .083 likely
things will start moving one way or the
other in about 20 min.!


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

I feel like this is one of those ones we have to sit on, have go nowhere for weeks, then explode 20+% in a single day, then have nothing happen for weeks again, rinse & repeat.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Philips NV is the main competitor to Buddy /LIFX. (Quoted by Buddy)
Philips is circa 50 Euro per share and has generally been trending up over the last few years.
Don't know how to compare them other than that?
Top mover on Westpac small caps today, by far!
Raise your glass for a strong finish!
Cheers


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2020)

over9k said:


> I feel like this is one of those ones we have to sit on, have go nowhere for weeks, then explode 20+% in a single day, then have nothing happen for weeks again, rinse & repeat.




I like to get these before they reach 10c 
So when they hit its in .05c increments.
If you've got a few it certainly gives a good R/R


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

verce said:


> Well done frugal!



Thank you kind sir, but I only played my filial duty as a dedicated ASF member.
Cheers.


----------



## galumay (29 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Don't know how to compare them other than that?




Well Phillips make a profit and are FCF +'ve, on revenue of 20b euro, so there is not really any comparison at this time.


----------



## aus_trader (29 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Top mover on Westpac small caps today, by far!



Also recorded the largest volume traded today, since the birth of Buddy...


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

BUD keeping its chin up nicely solidly hitting $0.10 with a solid attempt at pushing through. 
Hardly surprising supply came back but seems to be well supported for now.
With a few more announcements expected in the coming weeks, I am not expecting any big retrace. 
Weak hands have been dealt with today already. Cheers.


----------



## barney (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I am not expecting any big retrace.
> Weak hands have been dealt with today already. Cheers.




I was thinking I could say:-

Be careful
Consolidate profits
Consider trading with a portion of those profits to protect gained capital.
Nothing goes up in straight line forever
etc etc etc.

But I know you already know all that Rock, so my only comments are:-

Well done
Good analysis
Enjoy the spoils
Its your shout


----------



## wabullfrog (31 August 2020)

Preliminary Financial Report


https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200831/pdf/44m5kh53g8c8vh.pdf



> SUMMARY OF OPERATIONS
> 
> Total customer revenues for the year ended 30June 2020 were $31.0million, increasing $22.1million, or 248% from $8.9million in the previous year. This increase was primarily the result of the addition of the Consumer Business which totaled $28.3million for the year ended 30 June 2020 (compared to$6.5 million in the previous year) and, to a lesser extent, growth in Commercial Business revenues which totaled $2.7million for the year ended 30 June 2020(compared to $2.4 million in the previous year).
> 
> ...


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> BUD keeping its chin up nicely solidly hitting $0.10 with a solid attempt at pushing through.
> Hardly surprising supply came back but seems to be well supported for now.
> With a few more announcements expected in the coming weeks, I am not expecting any big retrace.
> Weak hands have been dealt with today already. Cheers.
> ...



There wasn't even a pullback after the first two bounces. Very encouraging


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

I think other investors and traders are just getting to know our buddy on other forums...

Kudos to F.R. for introducing his buddy to us first


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Other forums meaning hot copper?


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

I'd buy FR a beer, but i suspect his gains have already bought him several


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

I’m not so bullish exiting at the close yesterday 

well done FR 

sharing is caring .


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

Another ugly pullback


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Yeah but the whole market's an absolute bloodbath (xjo & xao both about 1.7% in the red) today so meh.


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Yeah but the whole market's an absolute bloodbath (xjo & xao both about 1.7% in the red) today so meh.




Yep 
Got out of this one but got smashed on a few others.
Sometimes all you can do is limit loss.


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

I've pulled the trigger on several small trades today thanks to this dip - z1p, apx, wtc, qbe, and xro. Thought about buying the atec etf but went naaaahhh... volatility


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

BUD is showing some resilience.


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Yep everything's on the rebound now. 

Bad asx days usually bottom out around 11am. Funny quirk. We'll see what it closes at. All my other trades I bought at virtually the bottom so fingers crossed I'll be in the green by the afternoon.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

While I have lightened the load, not today.
Emotionless trading.
Thanks @Skate 
Even if your system is chaos theory based, you still need to stick to the plan. Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> While I have lightened the load, not today.
> Emotionless trading.
> Thanks @Skate
> Even if your system is chaos theory based, you still need to stick to the plan. Cheers.





Hmmm

Truisms---!!!
Kamikaze comes to mind.


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

Big banks which make 1/4 of asx is dragging the index down...


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Almost all the tech (except kogan, my wonderchild) is a bloodbath too. And travel. It's just murder all round.


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Almost all the tech (except kogan, my wonderchild) is a bloodbath too. And travel. It's just murder all round.



agree


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Now to decide whether to buy into a bank or not. I nabbed QBE (chief exec resigns on the same day that this bloodbath happened? what a coincidence) but I'm iffy about the banks.


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Now to decide whether to buy into a bank or not. I nabbed QBE (chief exec resigns on the same day that this bloodbath happened? what a coincidence) but I'm iffy about the banks.




I have a bit of Bank of Queensland Limited (BOQ) in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*. So I think that might be of sufficient exposure in this environment in case the banks do recover...


----------



## jbocker (2 September 2020)

wabullfrog said:


> Preliminary Financial Report
> 
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200831/pdf/44m5kh53g8c8vh.pdf



I just noticed there was a second  and later announcement yesterday that was interesting, and I thought was quite positive news regarding sales of their new LIFX Clean.
*LIFX Clean Given Green Light for US Sales*
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200901/pdf/44m6nszgfl6dj0.pdf


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2020)

tech/a said:


> I expect this to come back to the gap
> Have a larger order in the middle of it.
> May not happen today but it MIGHT happen
> pretty soon.




I took @tech/a 's opinion and await the gap to be filled.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

So, a better "looking" day forming for Buddy than the last few, *subject to confirmation* over the next few days though.


----------



## finicky (3 September 2020)

Hasn't closed the gap yet.
Signed: an expert


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Thus the " " and subject to clause...
It would be remiss not to expect another gap down... or would it ?


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2020)

finicky said:


> Hasn't closed the gap yet.
> Signed: an expert



On behalf of those not knowledgeable what is the gap.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> On behalf of those not knowledgeable what is the gap.



It's that fing between your 2 front teeth that you can put multiple 20 cent pieces in... 
Maybe @finicky can start a thread on the gap, as it's an area that I am interested in also?


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

The gap is that little bit of light you can see between your GF/wife's legs


----------



## barney (3 September 2020)

over9k said:


> The gap is that little bit of light you can see between your GF/wife's legs




Woah ... 

I guess it is the "Buddy" thread so dirty talk is allowed  .... 

Now, where is my wife hiding so I can check her legs  .... or not


----------



## tech/a (3 September 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> On behalf of those not knowledgeable what is the gap.



You can see in @frugal.rock  's chart above that there was a gap 5 trading days ago between 0.07 and 0.08. @tech/a mentioned it in a different thread. I happened to look at BUD yesterday, (I think it was yesterday, with all these techs and golders and nickelers etc. behaving strictly along TA lines its difficult to keep the bride's nightie down and not make a dollar) and saw it had fallen to 0.076.

I put in a limit order as tech mused,  in the middle of the gap. I bought at 0.075 yesterday I think and sold today at 0.078, I think. I made some hundreds of dollars. Brides nighties and Milo for me tonight.

It just goes to show that time spent in ASF Aussiestockforums is time well spent.

Thanks @tech/a Thanks @Joe Blow

gg


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You can see in @jbocker 's chart above that there was a gap 5 trading days ago between 0.07 and 0.08. @tech/a mentioned it in a different thread. I happened to look at BUD yesterday, (I think it was yesterday, with all these techs and golders and nickelers etc. behaving strictly along TA lines its difficult to keep the bride's nightie down and not make a dollar) and saw it had fallen to 0.076.
> 
> I put in a limit order as tech suggested in the middle of the gap. I bought at 0.075 yesterday I think and sold today at 0.078, I think. I made some hundreds of dollars. Brides nighties and Milo for me tonight.
> 
> ...



OK Thanks GG. I am assuming people are wary of the gap in a TA sense, in that the price will come back and fill it. I can say I cant really see why, other than the gap is maybe thought to be indicator of over zealous buying.
Does a gap on the way down attract investors? I would think not.
Enjoy the Milo.


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2020)

No need to answer my previous post I can see some valuable @tech/a tips on another thread 
Thanks TA and GG Also fired a quick search found lots of wonnerful stuff.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

7 September 2020 - Adelaide, Australia
Buddy Technologies Limited (“Company”) (ASX:BUD), a leader in IoT and cloud-based solutions for making spaces smarter, is pleased to advise that the share purchase agreement (“SPA”) with CST Investments Fund (“CST”) to provide the Company with an equity-backed
finance facility to (amongst other matters) navigate the coronavirus pandemic (refer to the ASX announcement dated 5 May 2020) has been terminated.

"Shareholders are advised that no securities were issued under the SPA and the Company did not utilise this facility"

_*Nice, no dilution.
Pandemic funds not needed after all.*_

Looking like a bright illuminated future for my Buddy.
Cheers.
(I always believed in my buddy and provided support through thick and thin )
Am now moving towards the light at a faster pace...


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

Looks like this thing's on the move again.


----------



## aus_trader (8 September 2020)




----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2020)

The pullback ended yesterday, just the daily candle was "tricked" to not show it. Obviously hard to trick today's candle...


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX Breaks Record for Largest Orders for Smart Lights, 
at A$10.5m
SUMMARY
● LIFX has received new contracted purchase orders for approximately USD $6.0m + EUR €1.4m (A$10.5m) of LIFX smart lights 

● These orders more than double the previous largest record, which was only set less than 3 weeks ago 

● The orders exclude LIFX Clean and LIFX Switch - both expected to be ordered separately and subsequently

● It is intended for products included in these orders to help meet 4th calendar quarter holiday demand in Europe and North America.
10 September 2020 - Adelaide, Australia
Buddy Technologies Limited (“Company”) (ASX:BUD), a leader in IoT


----------



## PatMC (10 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ASX MARKET RELEASE
> LIFX Breaks Record for Largest Orders for Smart Lights,
> at A$10.5m
> SUMMARY
> ...





Cheers Frugal, looked at it when it was around 4c, got on at 0.047. 

Where to from here do you think?


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

PatMC said:


> Cheers Frugal, looked at it when it was around 4c, got on at 0.047.
> 
> Where to from here do you think?



Good one.
I am holding 30% of my original holding which was from 0.0135 and accumulation at 0.036.
For me, there's no rush to sell.
As said previously, the timeline of events matches up with the stock price. All the excitement of the hype several years ago, price bottom around September last year and product starting to get to market.
COVID19 smack down March, but recovered nicely since.
I envisage the trend from the last month to continue, albeit at a slower pace after the next few announcements.
Production scaling is in place and Buddy says that Phillips is their main competitor.
I see the potential for Buddy to move into being a main worldwide globe player, with opportunities in Automotive as well as TV and Film, showbusiness. 
This is only my opinion and not investment or trading advice of any kind. 
Cheers


----------



## galumay (10 September 2020)

The next 4C will be really interesting for $BUD, we should be able to see whether they can turn the increased revenue into profit & cash flow. I continue to watch with interest.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 September 2020)

ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX Achieves 30 Day Sales Record Exceeding A$30m
SUMMARY
● Total orders for LIFX Smart Lights received over the prior 30 days for the holiday period have now eclipsed A$30m, making this the largest 30 day sales period in the Company’s history

● This comes as LIFX has received new contracted purchase orders for approximately US$4.5m (A$6.2m) of LIFX smart lights, largely for the coming holiday quarter

● These holiday quarter orders exclude LIFX Clean and LIFX Switch, both of which are also expected to be ordered subsequently

● Retailer orders to meet holiday quarter demand began as early as August, and are expected to continue well into the next quarter.

16 September 2020 - Adelaide, Australia Buddy Technologies Limited (“Company”) (ASX:BUD), a leader in IoT and cloud-based solutions for making spaces smarter, is pleased to announce that following receipt of new contracted purchase orders totalling US$4.5m (A$6.2m) from existing retail and distribution partners, the Company has now achieved its largest ever 30 day sales period.

Total contracted purchase orders received over the prior 30 days now exceeds A$30m, which is a new record for the Company, and is a very robust result given the worldwide economy and global impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.

You can find the rest of the announcement, on the announcement itself.
$1 million per day in orders average for August, that's nice.

Still waiting on announcement re the LIFX Clean product test for COVID19 efficacy/ killing outcome.


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ASX MARKET RELEASE
> LIFX Achieves 30 Day Sales Record Exceeding A$30m
> SUMMARY
> ● Total orders for LIFX Smart Lights received over the prior 30 days for the holiday period have now eclipsed A$30m, making this the largest 30 day sales period in the Company’s history
> ...



Interesting that they are getting good sales in the current environment. I think this could set the stage for a sustainably profitable company when the economies return to some form of normal.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 September 2020)

A nice overall positive review announcement for August.
The future is really looking brighter for Buddy, just my illuminated, COVID19 free, opinion.
Although, the price after rising before the announcement today, had settled back.
Shaking, shaking!


----------



## PatMC (29 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> A nice overall positive review announcement for August.
> The future is really looking brighter for Buddy, just my illuminated, COVID19 free, opinion.
> Although, the price after rising before the announcement today, had settled back.
> Shaking, shaking!




I also found that quite positive, fundamentally speaking once that product of 'Disinfecting Light Bulb' is released. It will only drive sales.

Hopefully every health organisation in the world buys in bulk, would love to see that announcement. Man can dream


----------



## over9k (29 September 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if they just licenced the tech to GE or something. That's probably how I'd do it.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

ASX MARKET RELEASE 
1st October 2020

*LIFX to Launch Exclusive Bundles at Costco, Adds Lowe’s to Triple 
U.S. Retail Doors *

SUMMARY 

● LIFX will sell its range of smart lights to U.S. consumers through Costco (NASDAQ:COST - the third largest retailer in the world) and Lowe’s (NYSE:LOW - the 
second largest hardware chain in the world) 

● Lowe’s has placed purchase orders to begin stocking LIFX product on a holiday promotion in all 2,200+ North American stores this quarter 

● In line with Costco’s business model, it will stock exclusive LIFX smart light bundles initially on Costco.com with assortment expected to grow to all of their nearly 550 warehouse clubs across the U.S. in 2021 

● The addition of Costco and Lowe’s is expected to add more than 2,500 new big box 
retail locations at which U.S. consumers can purchase LIFX smart lights, at once nearly tripling on-shelf availability of LIFX products in the United States.


----------



## Bazzi (1 October 2020)

I got a buy trigger on the system I follow for BUD which would hopefully continue the uptrend to end of October. I hold slight share and that is why it is my choice for October tipping competition


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

ASX MARKET RELEASE
Amazon Launches Prime Day LIFX White + Alexa Device Bundles;
Record Sales Expected
SUMMARY
● Record LIFX unit sales anticipated from Amazon Prime Day 2020, following the launch of
Prime Day deals where Amazon will bundle a free LIFX White smart light with the purchase of select non-screen Alexa devices such as Echo Dot and Echo Flex

● Amazon has purchased quantities of LIFX White smart lights to facilitate these deals,
which will be promoted by Amazon and sold as part of Amazon’s U.S., Canadian, Mexican and European Prime Day promotions

● Amazon Prime Day is historically Amazon’s largest shopping event, with deals offered exclusively for Amazon Prime members, and will be held October 13-14

● Amazon has previewed one such deal, offering an Amazon Echo Dot and a LIFX White together for US$18.99

● The 2019 Prime Day event saw over 175 million items sold, from more than 1 million deals offered to Amazon Prime members, eclipsing the previous Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales (combined).
13 October 2020 - Adelaide
9:26am

Now, We have a pause in trading..... deliciousness...


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

With the NASDAQ up 2.56% last night, Buddy should crank today.

No indicative price, but open is looking at a nice gap up to open circa $0.075...ATM

I suspect that the next announcement may be regarding the COVID19 killing ability testing of the LIFX CLEAN units....
fingers crossed Bazzi !


----------



## PatMC (13 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> With the NASDAQ up 2.56% last night, Buddy should crank today.
> 
> No indicative price, but open is looking at a nice gap up to open circa $0.075...ATM
> 
> ...





Very Interested in what is going to happen

Holding a small amount from 0.47c as said before, but thanks again as i think you were the one who tipped me to look at BUD so appreciated.


----------



## jbocker (13 October 2020)

Nice announcement this morning regarding Amazon potential Prime Day sales. But now a Pause in Trading pending a further announcement??


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> Nice announcement this morning regarding Amazon potential Prime Day sales. But now a Pause in Trading pending a further announcement??





frugal.rock said:


> I suspect that the next announcement may be regarding the COVID19 killing ability testing of the LIFX CLEAN units....



Have been waiting for the outcome of testing.... could be the result?


----------



## jbocker (13 October 2020)

Didnt say if it was an announcement requested by the company maybe it is from the ASX?


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Dunno, the suspense is killing me though... have to go and do some day job stuff, if I miss the show I will be disappointed.
Not fussed about selling, just like a good data show... that's my weird brain for you !


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Off and racing on a 0.074 start.
Some clarification to previous announcement.


----------



## over9k (13 October 2020)

Yeeeeep. Fingers crossed that it's another DEG.


----------



## jbocker (14 October 2020)

New Announcement: US Home Shopping channel to give LIFX exposure in December. Expecting the LIFX Clean to be included. I would expect a lot of interest in these antibacterial germicidal smart lights. The LIFX products will be televised demonstrations that will show the ease of use. This could be excellent marketing for the technophobic and techno-illiterate.
Announcement also highlights the success of the Amazon Prime Day promotion - Top of the list of sales (4 bundles selling per second) and sell-outs throughout Europe!

Sorry Having trouble linking announcement from ASX at the moment. (I am not being techno-illiterate, its them OK! Them dang young whipper snippers. Back in MY day we would....)


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2020)

Last paragraph from today's announcement.

"Demand for LIFX products has never been stronger, and we are delighted to be manufacturing at pace once more, in order to meet this demand.
While we don’t anticipate the supply chain to be fully free of disruption until into 2021, the present status is encouraging."

Read, their selling faster than they can make them.... kind of a nice problem is one way to look at this.
Can only hope the supply chain stays healthy...


----------



## PatMC (16 October 2020)

Well that partnership worked a treat selling out all stock on the AMAZON + LIFX deal.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2020)

Monday, 19 October 2020
Letter to Shareholders.

SUMMARY:

● The Company recorded consolidated revenue for September 2020 of A$2.6 million, in a strong result for an expected slower month; up from August (A$2.0 million) and down from September 2019 (A$2.8 million)

● EBITDA for September was a record A$510k, which beat management forecasts (up from -A$514k in August, and up significantly from -A$978k in September 2019)

● Government subsidies & rebates were A$1.3m, up from August (A$276k)

● Q1FY21 was the Company’s first EBITDA positive quarter, with consolidated revenues for
the quarter of A$9.5m (up from A$7.9m for Q1FY20), and quarterly EBITDA of A$32k (up significantly from -A$2.9m for Q1FY20)

● Total current assets were A$9.5 million, down from August (A$9.8 million), comprising A$4.6 million of trade receivables, A$2.3 million of inventory and $2.6 million of cash.


----------



## over9k (19 October 2020)

All solid.


----------



## PatMC (19 October 2020)

I am a couple of months into trading, and this is one of my best i have purchased so far.

Where to from here?

@frugal.rock


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2020)

How about we let the awesome oscillator and the FA tell the story...?

My thoughts are; we have seen the worst of the pullback, for now. The stock is still subject to market volatility.
I see 5cent as lowest support with resistance up to 10cent.
Need another solid push, after consolidation at a higher level than current, to break 10c...
Note; Still waiting for LIFX Clean COVID19 Efficacy test results....
Also, the running out of stock situation is good and bad... watch this space, financially a good place to be in with money coming in as fast as going out...faster coming in with forward sales perhaps?
In my opinion only ....


----------



## frugal.rock (23 October 2020)

ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX Clean Passes U.S. Testing, Ready for Retailer Orders; Webinar

SUMMARY

● LIFX Clean has passed its United States efficacy testing, conducted by Q Laboratories in Cincinnati, Ohio, an FDA registered testing facility specialising in disinfectant
efficacy testing

● Q Laboratories’ results have exceeded management expectations, having affirmed
the initial results from Swinburne University testing in Australia, while also successfully tested additional scenarios, including ceiling lights to kitchen countertop
cleaning

● Today’s results are now being provided to retail partners, who may now place their
orders for the balance of 2020, with 2021 stock orders expected mid-late Q4

● Regulatory compliance has been passed for Australia, New Zealand, the United States, the European Union and the United Kingdom, with Australia, NZ and the
United States markets slated for launch in early December 2020

● Buddy will hold an investor webinar on Monday 26 October 2020 at 11:00am AEST.

Ooh, is it a stretch to imagine the LIFX CLEAN lights become mandatory in some situations?
EG; commercial kitchens, bathrooms, lavatories and other common areas like staff rooms etc
Becoming mandatory would be a dream, however, without legislation, I think the take up will fairly impressive as it is.


----------



## over9k (23 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ASX MARKET RELEASE
> LIFX Clean Passes U.S. Testing, Ready for Retailer Orders; Webinar
> 
> SUMMARY
> ...



Well it is now you've jinxed it


----------



## jbocker (23 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Ooh, is it a stretch to imagine the LIFX CLEAN lights become mandatory in some situations?



Hmmm that is feasible particularly with undercounter lighting for food displays. I could imagine meat, bakery, and small goods displays and cabinetry having CLEAN lights as a future health requirement, now that such is available.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> Hmmm that is feasible particularly with undercounter lighting for food displays. I could imagine meat, bakery, and small goods displays and cabinetry having CLEAN lights as a future health requirement, now that such is available.



Good one from the poet on POETS day... (piss off early, tomorrow's Saturday)


----------



## frugal.rock (2 November 2020)

ASX MARKET RELEASE 
Buddy Technologies Limited – September Quarterly 4C Review 
(Q1FY21) 30 October 2020 – Adelaide, South Australia 

Buddy Technologies Limited (Company) (ASX:BUD), a leading provider of solutions for making 
spaces smarter, has today released its Quarterly Appendix 4C filing for the September 2020 quarter (Q1FY21). 

SUMMARY 
● Customer revenues: A$7.7 million for the quarter (up 43% over the prior quarter, and down 2% from the prior year 

o Not including an additional A$1.7 million of government rebates and 
subsidies (up from A$27k in the year-ago quarter, and A$1.1 million last quarter) 

● Customer cash receipts: A$5.6 million for the quarter (down 13% from the prior year and down 19% from the prior quarter) 

o Not including an additional A$1.6 million of government rebates and 
subsidies (up from A$27k in the year-ago quarter and $1.1 million last quarter) 

● Adjusted EBITDA: positive A$32k for the quarter (compared to negative A$2.9 million for the year-ago quarter and negative A$1.0 million last quarter) 

o Our first positive adjusted EBITDA quarter

● Net cash change in quarter: increase of A$105k 

● Cash on hand at 30 September 2020 totalled A$2.6 million, trade receivables totalled A$4.6 million and inventories totalled A$2.3 million 

o As of 30 September 2020, the Company had utilised none of its trade finance facility and A$2.8 million of its inventory/PO finance facility. 

● Major milestones 

o First EBITDA positive quarter for the Company

o Most EBITDA positive month for the Company (September)

o The Company sold its 3 millionth smart light during the quarter; and

o During Q2FY21, the Company will pass A$200 million in gross revenues from smart light sales dating back to the first Kickstarter light sold in late 2013.

Currently on a trading halt.


----------



## barney (2 November 2020)

Never like to hear those words "legal proceeding" in a Company announcement, especially when it involves one of their finance lenders CST Capital.

I see that they have also arranged further loans from  Luminous Wide Ltd ($10 million) and a further $20 million from PFG (San Francisco)

Reading between the lines, Buddy and CST have the craps with each other


----------



## aus_trader (3 November 2020)

barney said:


> Never like to hear those words "legal proceeding" in a Company announcement, especially when it involves one of their finance lenders CST Capital.
> 
> I see that they have also arranged further loans from  Luminous Wide Ltd ($10 million) and a further $20 million from PFG (San Francisco)
> 
> Reading between the lines, Buddy and CST have the craps with each other



You've got the eyes on the ball @barney. In terms of what they are trying to achieve, the company looks interesting. But in terms of how they are structuring their finances, there is some concern as you have said


----------



## frugal.rock (4 November 2020)

The whole financing thing is a bit confusing.
The agreement from the announcment 5th May, was originally to be for a period of 24 months.
Screen cap from 5th May announcement.





On the 7th September announcment, being the termination notice, was this paragraph,





So, have I got this right?
This was a backup facility organised in the shitestorm of covid panic, they never used it, they could pause or terminate with notice without being subject to termination fees.

They have now secured a "better deal".

I don't think any legal proceedings will be from Buddy against CST, probably the other way round.

Certainly hope Buddy has their i's dotted and T's crossed, however, it would be foolish to start legal proceedings without a case...
From where I'm standing, it seems to be a case of sour grapes and a final "good riddance" payout may need to occur, unless it's a typcial case of "sue first, ask questions later" standard US legal mentality.

I guess the good thing at the moment, was the apparent support of the top 20 shareholders as indicated in the 7th September announcement, AND, the products rolling out, (and indeed, selling out) through popular channels such as Amazon etc.
Onwards & upwards. Cheers.


----------



## PatMC (4 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The whole financing thing is a bit confusing.
> The agreement from the announcment 5th May, was originally to be for a period of 24 months.
> Screen cap from 5th May announcement.
> 
> ...





Appreciate the insight, had no idea what the case was looking like.


----------



## jbocker (6 November 2020)

Sorry There will NO checking the Letterbox while Covid exists.
WTF
Maybe develop a smart app for that?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02305665-6A1006026?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## jbocker (6 November 2020)

Well there might be an amendment to COVID protocols to letterbox checking,


----------



## barney (6 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Certainly hope Buddy has their i's dotted and T's crossed, however, it would be foolish to start legal proceedings without a case...   From where I'm standing, it seems to be a case of sour grapes and a final "good riddance" payout may need to occur, unless it's a typcial case of "sue first, ask questions later" standard US legal mentality.




I'm no legal dude, but reading through the paperwork, there is obviously some conjecture over the meaning of the wording in the initial "contract"

BUD issued Collateral shares (5th May) with regard to the contract (below) which is kind of saying it's a goer.

_Purpose of the issue Comprises the following 3 proposed issues of securities under the Share Purchase Agreement dated 29 April 2020 between BUD and CST Investments Fund. - 

To satisfy the Collateral Shares obligation. - 
To satisfy the Facility's Tranche 1 Shares obligation. - 
To satisfy the Facility Fee Shares obligation. Pricing information is contained in Part 7F of this form. _

But then they didn't draw on the facility. They had a 90 day window to pause or terminate but the Ann. on 7th September was over 90 days

From the ann. 5May

_7. Fees - CST will be entitled to receive, as a fee for the provision of the Facility, the following: 

a. A$200,000 in cash, payable over the first eight (8) tranches and offset via funds advanced; 

b. A$200,000 in Shares, in the following two tranches: i. such number of Shares equivalent to A$100,000, based on the 5-day VWAP prior to the closing of the first tranche under the Company’s ASX Listing Rule 7.1 capacity; and ii. subject to the Company obtaining shareholder approval (and *provided the SPA is not terminated within 90 days following execution of the SPA*), within 90 days following the execution of the SPA, such number of Shares equivalent to A$100,000, based on the 5-day VWAP prior to the date of issue; a_

I suspect the boys might owe CST a few bob in fees at least ... I'd say it will settle out of court. Pointless dragging it on at more expense.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 November 2020)

barney said:


> I suspect the boys might owe CST a few bob in fees at least ... I'd say it will settle out of court. Pointless dragging it on at more expense.



Sounds about right Barney. 
Bit of a storm in a teacup /non issue situation really.
Financial leaches want a quick suck...

All said and done, was good to see the backside didn't fall out of the SP.
Usual weak hands dumping a bit, but I  am sure they will regret that later... cheers.


----------



## wabullfrog (9 November 2020)

Aaannddd straight back into a trading halt, this time for another capital raise. Wondering about the competency of management now.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02306242-239S7L08B484SLBU9JENB3H5R2/pdf?access_token=1O8YV8oBftLHDE3HMdvlPzOHJhGp


----------



## aus_trader (9 November 2020)

wabullfrog said:


> Aaannddd straight back into a trading halt, this time for another capital raise. Wondering about the competency of management now.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02306242-239S7L08B484SLBU9JENB3H5R2/pdf?access_token=1O8YV8oBftLHDE3HMdvlPzOHJhGp



Oh, not again !

Shareholders may be wary about raise after raise !

It's one thing supporting upcoming companies, but shouldn't they be very frugal with that money that people worked their AZZ off to save up and give to some company hopeful ? How they are burning through so much anyway, unless using a few bundles on the fireplace when they run out of firewood   

But then again you can't use Aussie money for firewood or toilet paper, it's got to be exchanged in US greenbacks first to do that


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Shareholders may be wary about raise after raise !



I don't think there has been raise after raise?... or am I missing something? 
In any case, if there was, Buddy is at a pivotal upscale  growth point, a point where it's fair to put out the hand to investors, IMO.
To my knowledge though, funds have largely come from arranged financial borrowings, thus the CST saga as they missed out on a piece of the pie.

The recent cap raise was actually quite impressive being over and done with in 2 days of trading halt rather than the 4 requested. It's almost like sophisticated and institutional were throwing fistfuls trying to get in. 
Don't blame them at $0.048 per share, as they are likely to double again within 6 months, in my opinion.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

A non market sensitive (apparently) announcement today.
ASX MARKET RELEASE
LIFX to be Stocked in U.S. Target Stores; Holiday Inventory Update

SUMMARY
● LIFX announces its range of smart lights will be sold at Target (NYSE:TGT) stores in the United States, becoming only the second smart light brand sold there

● First orders are in for stock to be sold via Target’s online channels this holiday, with retail stores assorting LIFX stock in 2021

● Target has just reported e-commerce sales growth of 155% quarter on quarter, as the United States retail customer increasingly looks to online shopping amid the
COVID-19 pandemic

● Target has approximately 1,900 stores in the U.S., lifting 2021 expected bricks and mortar retail assortment in that market to over 5,000 stores

● Inventory has been flowing from China to distribution channels in the U.S., with Lowe’s, Best Buy and other retail locations to be fully stocked for holiday.


----------



## over9k (21 November 2020)

I can see there being a big hype cycle if the news gets a hold of this and runs a fluff piece or something.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 November 2020)

Sale seasons coming up should see some good figures for Buddy.
Will borrow 9k's post on generalised expected US sales forecasts, with thanks.





__





						Economic implications of a SARS/Coronavirus outbreak
					

I understand what you are saying, and I appreciate that wealth has just been transferred from one group of people to another, but it seems to me that there are other factors at play.  Those Wall Street people had jobs before and they have jobs now. Those Mums and Dads who owned businesses had...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## jbocker (3 December 2020)

I know lots of stuff is getting sold but are they making money. I am a little wary that their pricing could have been screwed down and profits might be marginal.  Maybe they are priced to gain exposure and are in a marketing regime. Any thoughts.


----------



## galumay (3 December 2020)

jbocker said:


> Any thoughts.




That has been my concern from when I first looked at BUD, for it to be an investable business in my world it needs to demonstrate that it can scale up and move from a money losing business to something generating free cash flow and ROIIC in excess of my hurdle rate. 

I love the product and use LIFX lights throughout my house, but that doesn't make it a good business! 

I think the picture will become a lot clearer over the next couple of quarters, I have it on my watchlist in case it can pivot.

For investors that are happy to take the risk of speculating on early stage growth businesses it is probably a good one to have a punt on, with relevant position sizing.


----------



## aus_trader (7 December 2020)

galumay said:


> That has been my concern from when I first looked at BUD, for it to be an investable business in my world it needs to demonstrate that it can scale up and move from a money losing business to something generating free cash flow and ROIIC in excess of my hurdle rate.
> 
> I love the product and use LIFX lights throughout my house, but that doesn't make it a good business!
> 
> ...



Yeah, very good product although a little pricy, the problem I also see is how can they scale up and sell more to get to break even point ?

In the mean time it's going to be regular capital raisings to keep the company going...


----------



## frugal.rock (17 December 2020)

Those with concerns as above may wish to read today's non market sensitive (apparently) announcement by the good Buddy concerning repayment of financial agreements.

As you can see from the chart, the market was pleased with the news, rewarding the share price with a near 21% rise this afternoon with a strong close, suggesting possible continuation of momentum.

One could hope that this news triggers a continued uptrend reversal from the past 4 months.

The past few weeks have had me questioning myself regarding this holding, however I remind myself I am in it for the long haul and have not budged an inch with my holding.
1 year chart.


----------



## barney (17 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Those with concerns as above may wish to read today's non market sensitive (apparently) announcement by the good Buddy concerning repayment of financial agreements.
> 
> The past few weeks have had me questioning myself regarding this holding, however I remind myself I am in it for the long haul and have not budged an inch with my holding.




They seemed to have consolidated/streamlined their Loan situation with $10 million available immediately (hope that's correct? .... i only read it quickly for a minute) 

Nice reversal bar today. Closed on the High of the day on solid Volume (tick). 

If it can sneak the SP back above that "Volume cluster of Sellers" back on 17-19 November ( 056 cents), it should be well back on track.

Good luck Rock. You have backed your vision on this one, much like I have with VML. Lets hope neither of us find out we needed to go to SpecSavers down the track (where did I leave my glasses?)


----------



## frugal.rock (18 December 2020)

Nice to see this morning's non market sensitive announcement as per below. Innovation and integration.

ASX MARKET RELEASE
First Integration Between LIFX,
Buddy Ohm and
Amazon Alexa Launched

SUMMARY
● Amazon (NASDAQ:AMZN) has launched a new Alexa Smart Energy initiative, which allows consumers to track the energy their smart devices are consuming conveniently on an energy dashboard in their Alexa mobile app

● LIFX was asked by Amazon to be one of the first to integrate its smart light devices into the Alexa energy dashboard, whereby Ohm energy data is shared with Alexa to help populate the energy dashboard feature

● Intelligent Control will enable Alexa to take action on hunches like turning off a LIFX light when a customer is out of the house, or has fallen asleep

● All single zone LIFX smart lights now support Alexa energy dashboard, with multi-zone and LIFX Switch support coming in the new year

● Compatible LIFX smart light products are being prominently featured in Alexa Smart
Energy promotions, and the Company expects its support for this important sustainability
program to be a contributor to sales growth via Amazon in 2021.


----------



## over9k (18 December 2020)

Dropped again today but the whole market did too so can't really read much into it.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 January 2021)

ASX MARKET RELEASE
Buddy Signs Additional Manufacturing Agreement
to Grow Scale

SUMMARY

● Buddy has executed a new manufacturing agreement with Nanchang Innotech Homesmart Co. Ltd. to increase manufacturing scale, breadth of product range and to reduce the overall cost of building LIFX products

● This new manufacturing agreement follows the Company’s refinancing arrangements last week, with the addition of further manufacturing capacity (on commercially standard payment terms) being a condition of that financing

● Following execution of the new agreement, new orders have been placed for products that will be developed, certified, and manufactured for delivery in mid-2021

● Innotech will deliver both new products and be a new manufacturer for existing products in 2021.
13 January 2021


----------



## jbocker (14 January 2021)

Lets hope the return in $ will start in 2021 too. My piggybank just about healed over.


----------



## aus_trader (15 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> ASX MARKET RELEASE
> Buddy Signs Additional Manufacturing Agreement
> to Grow Scale
> 
> ...



I guess it's good to see that they are doing something to get towards a Break Even sustainable model...

Can't see this company living on capital raisings forever, if investors can't see any effort to get towards profitability.


----------



## peter2 (15 January 2021)

Yes, it seems the PFG group care about the money they're lending to BUD and have exerted some control over the way BUD spends it. 
New manufacturing capability won't have any impact until mid-2021 and later for other products. 

Looking at this as a possible reversal opportunity but I want it to jump through one of my hoops first.


----------



## over9k (15 January 2021)

Anyone else starting to lose patience with this?


----------



## over9k (18 January 2021)

Ok guys I just sold today so whoever's holding can expect a bounce tomorrow


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2021)

over9k said:


> Ok guys I just sold today so whoever's holding can expect a bounce tomorrow



I am looking forward to the December quarter results. 
(You know, the quarter where they couldn't keep up with sales and running out of product with all product "flying" off the shelves, my interpretation of it anyway)

I have added to my position today by means of standing order.


----------



## over9k (18 January 2021)

Mmm its last earnings report was positive though and that did nothing to change its trajectory at all. It's just been on a melt for months before finally consolidating around the 50ish mark:






It'd obviously be nice for you to see evidence of a turnaround but the market clearly isn't expecting one.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2021)

over9k said:


> It'd obviously be nice for you to see evidence of a turnaround but the market clearly isn't expecting one.



The "market" is like the ocean.

Never turn your back to the ocean.


----------



## aus_trader (19 January 2021)

over9k said:


> Anyone else starting to lose patience with this?



Yeah man, still holding my minimal position but losing patience on it as these guys aren't making any leaps towards break even or announcing anything about the sanitizing LED thingy.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

You guys are hard work...  
Oooh, that's a nice bar forming!
Biggest in over 3 months...
Nasdaq had a good night. I wonder if its associated?


----------



## barney (21 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The "market" is like the ocean.
> Never turn your back to the ocean.




The tide has turned it seems.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Looking at this as a possible reversal opportunity but I want it to jump through one of my hoops first.



Does today satisfy the hoop jump Mr P2 ?
Either way, can I ask what your hoop was, in this particular case?
Cheers


----------



## peter2 (21 January 2021)

*BUD* had to BO > 0.055 (trade at 0.056) which it did. My order went in at 0.056 but it seems I've missed it.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

It's a disappointment that you missed it...
Strong finish on a heavy tech favoured day.
Thanks for your chart. Hoping it keeps up the business.


----------



## jbocker (22 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Strong finish on a heavy tech favoured day.



22+% increase. is a heavy tech favoured day. No speeding ticket required?


----------



## over9k (23 January 2021)

I would just like to take a moment to tell all BUD holders that you are welcome for thursday's bounce  

(I sold on tuesday)


----------



## peter2 (27 January 2021)

It was sad that I didn't buy BUD at the correct time, but I left the limit order in the market and the market filled it two days later. 

While I don't like buying when the price is falling I had planned to monitor this trade using the weekly chart, so there was a bit of room. 

I think BUD has a long hard slog to get it's business profitable. I hope they've simplified the complex financials that they did have so they can focus on the core manufacturing and retailing aspects of the business.


----------



## galumay (29 January 2021)

As noted previously I keep an eye on BUD because I believe there could be an investible business in there if management can scale up efficiently. Unfortunately today's 4C shows its a long way to go yet. Still a big cash burn and all the hype of the last few months has not translated into the sort of improvement to the underlying financials I would like to see. Market seemed to hold a similar view.

I will continue to watch from the sidelines, and enjoy my LIFX lighting throughout my house! Good luck to the current holders and believers.


----------



## aus_trader (29 January 2021)

galumay said:


> As noted previously I keep an eye on BUD because I believe there could be an investible business in there if management can scale up efficiently. Unfortunately today's 4C shows its a long way to go yet. Still a big cash burn and all the hype of the last few months has not translated into the sort of improvement to the underlying financials I would like to see. Market seemed to hold a similar view.
> 
> I will continue to watch from the sidelines, and enjoy my LIFX lighting throughout my house! Good luck to the current holders and believers.



Hope so @galumay , keep us informed when you see that turning point into B/E and then into profitability. As you said from outside looks like a great product (I like it ), therefore a little spec firm with great potential, just want the financials to take it to stardom 🤞


----------



## Country Lad (29 January 2021)

galumay said:


> As noted previously I keep an eye on BUD because I believe there could be an investible business in there if management can scale up efficiently. Unfortunately today's 4C shows its a long way to go yet. Still a big cash burn and all the hype of the last few months has not translated into the sort of improvement to the underlying financials I would like to see. Market seemed to hold a similar view.




Some time ago when BUD was going well, I started to have doubts and as I posted at the time sold out in December 2017.

I kept an eye on it but over time I decided that they were simply not savvy enough to take full advantage of being first to market with the product as I said in post #31

In the end, the competition overwhelmed them and the share price declined consistently.

Now they have another u-beaut product which could give them a lead in the market but they are not really taking advantage of it and are not appearing to get any traction.

Déjà vu all over again, so I continue to pass. Pity, because I liked the company early on in their life and it was kind to me.


----------



## jbocker (29 January 2021)

They had a roaring sales success but did they give away their margin. Will the customers and onsellers accept a higher price if that is required. They have squirmed out of the previous financial deal and supply stranglehold, and say that they will be earnings +ve. in both halves. Lets see how they go across their 8 point plan. (see the letter released today)...

Big Eight Goals for 2021 In keeping with the spirit of the eight goals presented for 2020, the following eight goals for 2021 provide a North Star for the business to follow through the course of the year.
*1) Optimise the experience* – top to bottom investments in sales, marketing, app experience, setup experience, support experience, etc… to drive fanatical customer love for our products. Using our products should be as simple a “changing a lightbulb”.
*2) Expand the range* – same as goal #4 for 2020 – we must differentiate by offering a family of products that consumers can identify with, and further invest in profitably growing share of wallet and units sold per household, while working to drive down costs.
*3) Customer segment growth* – expanding sales of products from traditional consumer electronics retail locations to worldwide DIY, warehouse club stores, televised shopping, online optimised channels, etc…
*4) Supply chain optimisation* – greater investments in tooling and integrations with manufacturers to ensure that all products are built to optimize for manufacturing pace and accessibility.
*5) Invest in tomorrow’s platforms* – this is an investment in sustained engineering whereby the primary hardware and software platforms used by the Company scale to the next 10+ million customers and the next technology advancements.
*6) LIFX/Buddy Ohm integration – first product released* – through a combination of new and existing LIFX hardware, Ohm platform and potentially new business models, monetise the assets the business has on an integrated basis.
*7) Positive monthly EBITDA starting Q1FY22* – achieve positive EBITDA each month on a 6- month trailing average basis (to adjust for some remaining but declining seasonality), starting no later than July 2021
8) *Provide market guidance *– for the first time ever, we will commit to providing Buddy revenue and EBITDA guidance to the market. Initially we will provide H2FY21 guidance (ie: January 2021 through June 2021), then H1FY22 guidance, before moving to a quarterly model in Q3FY22 a year from now.

 more detail in the letter released today
Microsoft Word - 2021 Annual CEO Letter to Shareholders.docx (westpac.com.au)


----------



## frugal.rock (25 April 2021)

Interested to see March revised updates when they release.

I suspect the trade suspension is a good thing, wipe the slate clean.

Hopefully SP comes roaring out of the gates with some solid good news updates however it would need some solid support to push it through a few stops.
By all accounts, their starting to get ahead again.

Anyone else still holding?


----------



## over9k (25 April 2021)

As annoying as it was that it bounced just after I sold, I didn't rebuy for a reason. 






I'd certainly be selling on the next bounce.


----------



## wabullfrog (27 April 2021)

The Voluntary Suspension should have ended this morning, at this point in time nothing, no trading nor announcement as to what is going on.

I'm expecting the news (eventually) not to be good.


----------



## wabullfrog (27 April 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> The Voluntary Suspension should have ended this morning, at this point in time nothing, no trading nor announcement as to what is going on.
> 
> I'm expecting the news (eventually) not to be good.




Right now I'd settle for not good as the announcements were horrendous.


----------



## galumay (27 April 2021)

galumay said:


> As noted previously I keep an eye on BUD because I believe there could be an investible business in there if management can scale up efficiently. Unfortunately today's 4C shows its a long way to go yet. Still a big cash burn and all the hype of the last few months has not translated into the sort of improvement to the underlying financials I would like to see. Market seemed to hold a similar view.
> 
> I will continue to watch from the sidelines, and enjoy my LIFX lighting throughout my house! Good luck to the current holders and believers.



Sad to see the news today, a mixture of mind boggling incompetence and a black swan event totally outside their control. Unfortunately it has set any progress to an investible business back a long way. It will be a real test of management to see whether they can navigate the business through these setbacks and get it back on a path towards sustainable profitability. A reminder that a great product doesnt necessarily translate into an investible business.


----------



## barney (27 April 2021)

I don't want to comment too much regarding today's update

But have to admit, I've been caught more than a couple of times (big time!) on the wrong side of a "bad result"

I'll wear it every time if it is part of the natural process of Spec trading,

But if it is proven to be subterfuge/incompetence/deceit on behalf of Management or their Financial team

I still get the cr@ps whether I hold the Stock or not


I know this has been one of your "babies" @frugal.rock 

I hope for the sake of your ledger, that it works out ok ... Cheers M8.


----------



## over9k (27 April 2021)

Oh rock.. you didn't get stung by this did you man?


----------



## frugal.rock (27 April 2021)

I'm only ~1 year into a 3 year trade and took some good profit so far.
They've got 24 months to turn it around, however, there will be no roaring out of the gates.

I was thinking they had missed an account or 2, so results were going to be improved...
Ignorant wishful thinking!

Management have made themselves look like a bunch of record breaking Muppets and I feel sorry for anyone else holding, especially if they were in late.
Mistakes made, lessons learnt.

I'm now walking away from this thread. 🌩️👣


----------



## peter2 (27 April 2021)

Manufacturing in China and the product needs a semiconductor chip.  This should be a warning to other companies with products requiring a semiconductor chip. That's just about all electronic goods these days. 

It's been well publicised that China is hoarding semiconductor chips. China is making them available to "friends" only at the moment. 

@over9k has been mentioning the squeeze in chips for quite some time.

It's unfortunate that *BUD* has been hit but they won't be the last one.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2021)

the (extended) voluntary suspension is to last until the earlier of the Company making an announcement or the commencement of trading on Tuesday, 04 May 2021.


_and won't that be an interesting day. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the (extended) voluntary suspension is to last until the earlier of the Company making an announcement or the commencement of trading on Tuesday, 04 May 2021.



burning the midnight oil. No lightbulb moment yet. Need to shine the torch on a few more details?


> voluntary suspension is to last until the earlier of the Company making an announcement or the commencement of trading on Thursday, 6 May 2021


----------



## galumay (11 May 2021)

Going from bad to worse, gone from voluntary suspension to forced suspension, new announcement late today from ASX,

"ASX has suspended the securities of Buddy Technologies Ltd (‘BUD’) (the ‘Company’) from official quotation pursuant to Listing Rule 17.3, for failure to respond to an ASX query. The securities will remain suspended until the Company provides a satisfactory response to ASX’s query dated 29 April 2021."


----------



## wabullfrog (16 July 2021)

Back trading today after a CR to Sophisticated Investors at $0.025 which is at quite a discount to the last trading day of $0.043. Ouch!! a bit of red for me today.

Looks like there will also be an offer to retail at same price where you will pick up Options



> Entitlement Offer
> Buddy will also undertake a one (1) for 7.5 pro rata non-renounceable entitlement offer of up to
> 400,000,000 New Shares at an issue price of A$0.025 (being the same issue price as the
> Placement) to raise up to approximately A$10 million (before costs) (“Entitlement Offer”).
> ...





Summary below, I'd link to the announcements on the Buddy site bit they haven't put them up yet 









						BUD share price and company information for ASX:BUD
					

View today’s BUD share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au


----------



## aus_trader (16 July 2021)

Smokes !!





Bud, you've let us down, but let's see what scrap is offered to the retail holders...


----------



## galumay (16 July 2021)

A long way back from here, hopefully new investors read thru the whole thread and learn about the risks of be beguiled by the product and not assessing the business. Still love my LIFX lights!


----------



## aus_trader (16 July 2021)

galumay said:


> A long way back from here, hopefully new investors read thru the whole thread and learn about the risks of be beguiled by the product and not assessing the business. Still love my LIFX lights!



Keep us on the right track @galumay as we learn from our mistakes...

Thankfully BUD at least came back with a huge loss. I've had gutted experiences where some of these spec hopefuls never came back taking the entire investment down the toilet...


----------



## galumay (16 July 2021)

I have had a few of them too, don't worry! I hope that I am a better investor now, and my processes will mitigate these sort of mis steps. No doubt I will be wrong again though! 

I still shudder when I think of what was $AHZ, $RFG, $SGH, $LPE....I have owned some dogs of businesses in my time.


----------



## peter2 (27 September 2021)

Have the lights finally switched on for Buddy?  Latest news states that Amazon is selling their Smart Switch for the US markets. Both the Smart Switch and LIFX Colour bulb are are being manufactured by several companies in China. *BUD'*s prospects rely now on the shipping which is experiencing world wide delays.


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2021)

How the heck can I make a bullish case for* BUD*. This is not an investible business, I'm never going to trade it, so all that's left is as a stock pick in the monthly comp.

Now the positive case. The last weekly bar is up and the last two daily bars are up. That's pretty thin I know.
It is Halloween.  *BUD* could be a trick or treat (I may be looking at smelly feet).


----------



## peter2 (11 March 2022)

Since my last post *BUD* has drifted lower and it's now < 0.01. Not even eligible for our monthly comp. Boy, that's low. 

But hey, guess what. *BUD* has announced a new vendor agreement with Best Buy in the US to sell their LIFX Downlight. 
Presales have launched in what might be "the most anticipated new LIFX product in recent years". (lol) It doesn't have much to beat. 

*BUD* surged +50% today on the news (up 0.003 from 0.006 to 0.009).  The retail crowd has gone crazy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2022)

galumay said:


> Going from bad to worse, gone from voluntary suspension to forced suspension, new announcement late today from ASX,



_But wait, there's more... Or less. Or nothing; time to turn off the lights._

ASX micro-cap Buddy Technologies has gone into *receivership*, with shares suspended.

The stock last traded at 0.006¢ and has lost 85 per cent of its value over the past year.

The smart device company based in the US state of Seattle listed on the ASX in 2015.


----------



## barney (13 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ASX micro-cap Buddy Technologies has gone into *receivership*, with shares suspended.




Thanks @Dona Ferentes   Only just noticed this after checking Announcements today.

Hey Rock (@frugal.rock)   Given this was one of your long term hopes, and even though I  think you ended up ok after all the toing and froing

I imagine some disappointment would be in order?

Is there any suggestion (if we go back to all the super positive announcements way back in the good 'ol days), that Company Management may have been "embellishing" said positives??

Seen a few over the years where this has been the case, and the rank and file Shareholders are usually the ones left to foot the bill

Any thoughts?


----------



## galumay (14 April 2022)

@barney, as i posted earlier in this thread, reading the whole thread is a good insight into the dangers of confusing a good product with a good business and the risks of narrative speculation. 

From my personal perspective i never saw this as an investible business, I shared my point of view here, but I take no pleasure at all from the outcome and just hope no one here lost significant capital as a result of the collapse of the company.


----------



## finicky (14 April 2022)

I never liked the name or ticker


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _But wait, there's more... Or less. Or nothing; time to turn off the lights._
> 
> ASX micro-cap Buddy Technologies has gone into *receivership*, with shares suspended.
> 
> ...



There is a god. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (14 April 2022)

barney said:


> I imagine some disappointment would be in order?



I gave up hope on the so called buddy a long time ago...
I remember I walked away from this thread a long time ago also.

I also hope no one hung onto it?
I considered it again after P2 posting, but dismissed it. In retrospect, the recent action was death throws, by people in the know.

Long term hold spec trading is fraught with disaster... generally, although there have been exceptions, IXR, SYA, BMN etc

I guess, the lesson here is, if @galumay steps up and sledges a stock, one wants to tread very carefully if trading it.


----------



## peter2 (14 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> There is a god.



Yep, now we don't have to make any more decisions about our l'il Buddy.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 April 2022)

finicky said:


> I never liked the name or ticker



Needed a big L on both counts after the B.


----------



## Country Lad (15 April 2022)

Country Lad said:


> Some time ago when BUD was going well, I started to have doubts and as I posted at the time sold out in December 2017.
> 
> I kept an eye on it but over time I decided that they were simply not savvy enough to take full advantage of being first to market with the product as I said in post #31
> 
> In the end, the competition overwhelmed them.......



and so it came to pass. RIP


----------



## galumay (15 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I guess, the lesson here is, if @galumay steps up and sledges a stock, one wants to tread very carefully if trading it.




LOL! Sadly the outcome here flatters my analysis skills, I too have got many wrong - in both directions. i have sledged businesses that traders have done extremely well in, APT & A2M are two that spring to mind!


----------

